# "Vampire Therapy" or "Young" Blood Transfusions May Halt or Even Reverse Aging



## SeaBreeze

Studies in mice show that transfusions of young blood into older mice can stop some effects of aging.  It's possible in the future, that a blood transfusion from a younger person can make our brains and bodies younger and healthier. 

 Many people these days seem to fear growing old and dying, and will try almost anything to slow down the process.  Would you refresh your blood to feel younger? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...apy-could-reverse-ageing-scientists-find.html


----------



## Kaya

Nope. I am ready ready ready. Who wants to live forever anyway? You watch all those you love die, watch the world become more polluted, etc. Oh heck no. I lived my life. Time to go. But not unless invited.


----------



## That Guy

Isn't that the doping that Lance was caught doing???


----------



## Mirabilis

hmm I heard... that Fidel Castro gets embryonic cells to live longer but who knows if it's true.  I don't even want to repeat the method.  As long as it does no harm then I guess it's ok.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Isn't that the doping that Lance was caught doing???



Yeah, pretty much, along with Testosterone (and other hormones), steroids, etc.  http://kqedscience.tumblr.com/post/30118509379/which-drugs-is-lance-armstrong-accused-of


----------



## Sunny

I heard a discussion about this yesterday on NPR's "All Things Considered." Of course, they were talking about mice, not human beings. There's no reason yet to believe that this would even work on humans.

Also, from my understanding of it, they sewed the mice together so they were sharing a common blood system. This sounds pretty gruesome for humans, even if it's done temporarily. It's not as simple as just getting a blood transfusion.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

I'm just waiting to see the practice added to Cenegenics' list of services ... layful:

It reminds me of Elizabeth Bathory, the Countess who bathed in the virginal blood of her young servants in order to remain young and beautiful.


----------



## rt3

probably referring more to erythropoietin and blood cell packing both accepted in some medical instances, generally outlawed in sports as performance enhancing, the later being a transfusion process. embryo and stem cell packing has been going on in Europe for about 20 years, you need to get out more. stem cell packing is done by some orthopedic surgeons currently in the US for knee stuff (for about 10 years) , while others in the field hold "its like dumping a bucket of bolts, and nuts out and expecting it to self build into an auto". 

testosterone gets a bad rap for the really good stuff it does, in men its converted to estradiol and gives cardio protections, in women (who have more, but its protein bound) and all the lab tests are only concerned with "free circulating"  --- in supplemental form doesn't really cause the performance enhancement unless going along with a very intensive exercise and weight program, and in large does may cause the desire for sex, but unwillingly so by some parts of the body, so these people take  blockers etc.

some of the myths and folklore are amazing though like the vampire stuff, no doubt the human sacrifices in central America, Little Red Riding Hood, Hansel and Gretel, Dahlmer (sp?)


----------



## rt3

don't know if it will make it to the Cene stuff, the other guy seems really hung up on his test. stuff.

but just so you don't miss anything  heres a list of hormone stuff that exists in the business, 

Cortisol
HCG
HGH
Progesterone
Thyroid
Aromatase inhibitors
Epo
estradiol
including test. last because it actually is a small part of the pie, but gets all the press do to the athletic thing, which seems strange to me as you already have 8 ft. tall genetic anomalies anyway  
semoralen


----------



## SifuPhil

rt3 said:


> ... including test. last because it actually is a small part of the pie, but gets all the press do to the athletic thing, which seems strange to me as you already have 8 ft. tall genetic anomalies anyway  ...



LOL - I thought the idea of testosterone was to go _horizontal_, not vertical. 

With my limited knowledge I place HGH in the same class as testosterone, both for legal and side-effect reasons.


----------



## rt3

lots of test. causes lots of conversion to estradiol, which has the exact opposite effect, the libido may be there but nothing can verticle, horizontal or any direction, the blockers are taken to stop the estradiol, restoring normal performance. 

side effect profile is quite a bit different, both have the side effect of increasing bone mass, density, (good thing for both men and women) HGH slows aging process, and stimulates regenerative process, test somewhat, but adds muscle mass, (good thing in frailty elder situations). 


almost forgot oxytocin
you will be hearing a lot more about this stuff in the next 5 years.


----------



## rt3

adding---- that the stuff about embryos, shots, and the legends of animals eating there young is very interesting, takes its form in the HCG or Human Chorionic Gonadotropin derived from human placenta sources. 

If bonding doesn't occur with the release of Oxytocin, by the nursing young stimulating the mother, the young just might get eaten. 

Do you remember the scene from "Silence of the Lambs" when Hannibal asked the Senator about breast feeding??/


----------



## SifuPhil

rt3 said:


> Do you remember the scene from "Silence of the Lambs" when Hannibal asked the Senator about breast feeding??/



I certainly do - it's one of my favorite movies. 

I thought his take on that phenomenon was that it "Toughens the nipples, doesn't it?"


----------



## rt3

nope much, much deeper, was incredibly profound

Hannibal had a medical background and knew the connection between nursing (oxytocin release) and bonding. He also knew the bump "mom" got out of the  release. He hit her at her deepest psychological core with that statement. (or at least the medical advisors in the movie knew and put it in) As a senator in control, he took the control away from her and made her see how helpless she was, and how much he was needed. 

Here are some of the sayings we have that go with this, that are used by people everyday
"did you warm up to them?"
"great chemistry between those two"
and my favorite which relates to the Lambs movie,
"he got kicked of the tit early"

It shows itself in other species when the mother cat "adopts" a duck and allows it to breast feed. And you thought it was "maternal instinct". 
Nope--its a  selfish unconscious physiological and chemical need from the mom because she knows the sibling will turn out to be a brat, and she needs something for going thru all the trouble.

It is also reflected in some cultural patterns, such as hugging, which can release oxy.


----------



## rt3

this topic has been "hot" for the last couple of years under the "should mothers breast feed" stuff.


----------



## SifuPhil

rt3 said:


> nope much, much deeper, was incredibly profound
> 
> Hannibal had a medical background and knew the connection between nursing (oxytocin release) and bonding. He also knew the bump "mom" got out of the  release. He hit her at her deepest psychological core with that statement. (or at least the medical advisors in the movie knew and put it in) As a senator in control, he took the control away from her and made her see how helpless she was, and how much he was needed.



_Very_ interesting - thank you for that bit of knowledge. I never would have made that connection.  :encouragement:


----------



## SeaBreeze

rt3 said:


> almost forgot oxytocin
> you will be hearing a lot more about this stuff in the next 5 years.



The dark side of Oxytocin...http://alternative-doctor.com/hormones/the-dark-side-of-the-love-hormone-oxytocin/


----------



## rt3

his article is very ambiguous --- you cannot buy oxy on the internet, without a prescription, and the real stuff has to be compounded into a dosage form. what is being sold, has no warranty as to content or how much.  oxy in bonding works mostly with prolactin and progesterone in the female , its bonding as the love drug may have a reverse effect, if something else goes wrong, very little known about it in the male.  
the most interesting part was the readers responses, especially one who suggested that people known to have the anti social gene at birth, would be required to under go therapy.

this type of thinking is far more dangerous than the drug


----------

